# 30-06 rechamber ?????



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

My son is a left handed shooter and wants a 300 Win mag...he wants a Savage with the acutrigger....I've been unable to find a used one.....can I have a 30-06 rechambered???' I have an old TC Hunter model that is mint but I don't use it...what about twist????and bolt/breach block face.????


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

It will cost you more to rechamber (all in cost) than to simply buy a new gun. Rechambering a high end weapon can make sense. Rechambering a rack grade production weapon, not so much. 

Different bolt face. 1-10 to 1-14 twist can work with the win mag. A slower twist gives you better accuracy with lighter bullets and less pressure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Back in the dark ages. (doesent apply now I dont think) Cost only $25 bucks to re chamber and change 30-06 to 308 Norma Mag. Big belted case. Screwed up a good gun. LOL Didnt have a clue as to twist rate. Had to back the load down to 06 velocity before would become accurate again.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

You can get a left hand savage with a scope in 300 win mag for right at 500 from buds. If your son ever wants to rechamber in the future he can just order a new prechambered barrel and bolt head. That will likely be less that what a gunsmith would charge to chamber yours.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Instead of 300 mag, which requires new bolt head, how about rechambering it to 30-06 Ackley Improved? it is much less expensive and muzzle velocity is almost same as 300 mag.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Instead of 300 mag, which requires new bolt head, how about rechambering it to 30-06 Ackley Improved? it is much less expensive and muzzle velocity is almost same as 300 mag.


Thanks,sounds like a great idea. I'll talk to him about it after I do some research on it.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Does Savage long action have enough clearance for a 300 mag? Is the Savage magazine compatible?

Probably a huge waste of $ to rechamber the 30-06 to a mag.

Besides that, half the people I know who shoot the 300 mag/ultra mag did not like the recoil, the price of the rounds, nor the bad shooting habits they were developing.

If you got to have it, you can order oneâ€¦. http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?fid=023B&cid=035&tid=255


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Bobby Miller said:


> Does Savage long action have enough clearance for a 300 mag? Is the Savage magazine compatible?
> 
> Probably a huge waste of $ to rechamber the 30-06 to a mag.
> 
> ...


Savage makes it,it's a standard in their catalog,so I assume it is all compatible...we reload so we can adjust the ammo as needed...I presently have 
2 Remington 700s in 300 Win mag caliber and love them...but they are right handed...he is a southpaw...doing some research,it does look as tho it would not be the economic thing to do( rechamber the 30-06 ) and another person suggested a rechamber to the 30-06 AI.....but it doesn't perform like the 300 Win mag.so it looks like we will haunt Gun Broker.com or if finances improve,perhaps purchase one new.
The only reason not to go with the Browning would be a financial one.....they are pricey.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

May be a good time for son to switch to shooting a right handed rifle. Sometimes bad habits don't switch over when you change hands and the economics are there in that you already have a nice 300 WinMag, ready to shoot.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mas360 said:


> Instead of 300 mag, which requires new bolt head, how about rechambering it to 30-06 Ackley Improved? it is much less expensive and muzzle velocity is almost same as 300 mag.


yep and you can fireform any 30.06 brass or loaded you might have.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i'm a lefty too, find a 700 bdl 7mag lefty

all he will ever need, mine is a tack driver


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you handload the Ackley would be a good way to go. Can still use factory if you want or need to and interesting to boot. A good 165 is death to everything shot in the right place.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I shoot left handed too. To date I own one left handed rifle. Both of my kids shoot right handed so I buy right handed rifles so that they will have guns that they can use when I'm gone. My kimber 280 Ackley is only made right handed. Right handed ain't that big of a deal to a non dangerous game rifle.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm severly left handed,own a safe full of RH rifles,and have a Ranger Arms .270 and Weatherby 7mag. left hand guns.Never shoot the lefties because they feel backwards to me.My Dad and twin brother are southpaws too,but Dad taught us to shoot RH and am way glad he did just for the selection of guns we have. .22 auto's are the only problem I have shooting backwards.Somehow spent hulls go down your shirt or in your pocket and that's live action.


----------



## adolph nesloney (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cabinbear*

If your son likes the 30-06 rifle you have why not try some of the Hornaday mag loads. I think they have changed the name of them. These loads are standard 30-06 cases ect but, they use a powder that increases the velocity close to a magmun. Could be a low cost fix to your needs.

Cabinbear


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

What is he hunting that the 30-06 wont kill. If its all about ballistics drop is fully predictable. I bet he can shoot the 30-06 more accurate than a 300 mag. The old time bench rest gun was the .222 which is a perfectly scaled down 30-06.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Bottomsup said:


> What is he hunting that the 30-06 wont kill. If its all about ballistics drop is fully predictable. I bet he can shoot the 30-06 more accurate than a 300 mag. The old time bench rest gun was the .222 which is a perfectly scaled down 30-06.


Anything he presently , hunts,can be killed with a 30-06...he's got a left hand 243, a left hand 25-06, a left hand 270, but now he WANTS a 300 Win mag.....need or necessity has no bearing on this....as is the case for most of our firearms purchases.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree completely. Need is irrelevant. I dont need 3 .300 magnums, 1win and2 wby. Ive also aquired 3 .270s. Show me a good price on a quality gun and I will probly have another one.


----------



## doopydo_19 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Left hand 300 mag*

I have a left hand Browning A bolt stainless stalker in 300 mag looking for a 25-06  just saying!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That is kinda funny using need and want in the same post when talking about guns.


----------

